# Liquid coming out of nipples??



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

My female chi is 1 1/2 years old she's not spayed. Last year she had this yellow clear liquid coming out of her nipples after she tried nursing a puppy that wasn't hers. I called the vet and they just told me to wait a while and eventually it went away. Now she has the same weird liquid coming out. It only leaks out if I squeeze it but around the nipples is full and you can feel that it's full of liquid. I squeezed a bunch of it out gently it's sticky but doesn't have any odor and she isn't licking it or anything. Her last heat was the beginning of November, she's a billion % not pregnant. Anyone else ever experience this mystery liquid? When I researched it online b4 it said yellow means infection but the vet said to wait it out. Since this has happened b4 I don't know why it's happening again


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

erm i know if you give a dam epsons salt of a specific ratio it clears up excess milk/stops her producing But im not sure on this? Definately try your vets? :S


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

it's a mystery I just noticed it on friday so I'm going wait a bit longer to see if it goes away like last time b4 calling the vet. I have to take her in a few weeks for her yearly vaccines anyways. I will google the epsom salt mixture tho I guess it's worth a try.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

you can buy it from your local pharmacy


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

is it just epsom salts and water mixture? I had to do that for my fish once LOL He had to have epsom salt baths everyday because he was constipated LOL I will get some tmw! thanks hopefully that works


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

It sounds like an infection to me. My rabbit had the same thing, and she had an infected milk duct. It was all swollen around her nipple and I could squeeze out yellow liquid. She had antibiotics and she was fine.

Lori


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

It actually sounds like colostrum to me, which is the first milk to come before the regular milk comes in, very good for the babies, that is what she had come out when she fed the pup that wasn't hers. Humans get it too, i've had 5 kids myself so I know..lol. Maybe she's having a false pregnancy? That is when her body thinks it is pregnant. If there is no smell it doesn't sound like an infection.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

TinyGiant said:


> It actually sounds like colostrum to me, which is the first milk to come before the regular milk comes in, very good for the babies, that is what she had come out when she fed the pup that wasn't hers. Humans get it too, i've had 5 kids myself so I know..lol. Maybe she's having a false pregnancy? That is when her body thinks it is pregnant. If there is no smell it doesn't sound like an infection.


That's exactly what I thought it sounded like.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

yep epson salts i cant remember the right ratio maybe google it? its very good if a dam has been seperated from her puppies and she is still produg milk for them. We have a Bulldog who's teets would leek milk when she pined for her puppies we limited her water and gave some epson salts and she was back in shape in no time


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Her last heat was in november and she has no other signs of a pregnancy ie didn't lose hair on her belly etc. It's squeezing out of all the nipples even the 2 top ones the bottom ones are the ones that you can feel the fluid in. I have read about false pregnancies before as when I was researching it last time that came up. If it were to be a false pregnancy wouldn't she gain weight and have other symptoms besides just the yellow liquid? I'm going to book an appointment with the vet and then they can see the liquid and let me know for sure. Are false pregnancies common? Since this is the second time it occured, does anyone know if there are any dangers with that if it were to be a false pregnancy? I am eventually going to get her spayed just can';t afford it at the moment.


----------

